# Anybody ever heard of or have a BeamWorks LED fixture?



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one, I like it, and I'd like to hear more opinions as to whether any others like/dislike it. Several things I don't like:

1. Can't switch between daylight and moonlight automatically, have to throw the switch.
2. No independent reflectors (in fact, no reflectors at all) for the LEDs.

Things I like:
1. Low power, no heat (or very little, at least), etc., typical reasons to like LEDs
2. The fixture was really cheap ($30, free shipping) compared to what I thought I would pay for LED light.
3. I have great success growing plants, albeit my plants are wisteria and moss, which are relatively simple to grow.

Anyone care to add their thoughts?

Apparently, I can't post a link to where I bought them. They're on Ebay, sold by TopDogSellers


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I know they are made by Odyssea and that's about it. 

Post a picture of your tank with this.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't, picture is too big.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They are a knock-off of the Marineland Singlebright LED's. They will not be light enough to grow anything but maybe some moss realllllllly slow.

http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/11083 ML LED Flip Book_v5.pdf

Look at the par data on the 2nd last page, low teen's at 12", single par number at 24".

Ok for lighting an aquarium but not for ANY plant growth. You can get around the problem of the 2 different lights with a bit of soldering and an extra dc jack and wallwart adapter and make it run off 2 power sources for timers with a bit of soldering, but really, not for plants.

And FYI, LED's don't have reflectors. They are directional down and don't reflect up, so nothing to reflect. Plant quality LED's can come with optics, which let you adjust or focus the light to a smaller area for more brightness in a smaller spot or a wide angle for less light over more area.


Edit, didn't see you already had it. I guess if some plants are growing, it's working but it's at the BARE minimum of lighting.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I also have one on a 29 blackwater tank. I like it. For plants I have mostly swords and some floater and they all seem to be doing ok. For the price I like it. I also do not like not beint able to switch between daylight and moonlight without throwing the switch. It is a small inconvenience for me though.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgot, I bought mine at aquatraders.com.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> 1. They are a knock-off of the Marineland Singlebright LED's.
> 
> 2.http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/11083 ML LED Flip Book_v5.pdf
> 
> ...


1. Didn't know that. But, I suppose all the different light manufacturers have to have something similar in order to be in competition, right?

2. Good info! Thanks for the link.

3. I'll be bringing my solder kit home from the lab in a few months, I'll crack the case then...

4. When I was looking into DIY, I had found some good CREE 6700K 3W LEDs that had independent spot reflector attachments and optics, which is the only reason I mentioned them. Honestly for $30, I would have been VERY surprised if they had had optics.


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone have pics?

I was looking at these lights too but thought they wouldn't have enough light for plants.
A noob question - If I use multiple strips would that increase PAR to provide enough light for plants?


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

Linsanity said:


> Does anyone have pics?
> 
> I was looking at these lights too but thought they wouldn't have enough light for plants.
> A noob question - If I use multiple strips would that increase PAR to provide enough light for plants?


I've got some time on my hands this weekend, I'll try lowering the resolution and uploading pics tomorrow.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Linsanity said:


> Does anyone have pics?
> 
> I was looking at these lights too but thought they wouldn't have enough light for plants.
> *A noob question - If I use multiple strips would that increase PAR to provide enough light for plants?*



Not really. They are not bright enough to reach any depth other than a few inches under the water. Think of it like this. If you standing in front of a car with it's headlights on and 10 more cars line up next to that car and turn their headlights on, are you going to be any brighter? The only way to get you brighter or the headlights to go further is to change the headlights to brighter ones.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Not really. They are not bright enough to reach any depth other than a few inches under the water. Think of it like this. If you standing in front of a car with it's headlights on and 10 more cars line up next to that car and turn their headlights on, are you going to be any brighter? The only way to get you brighter or the headlights to go further is to change the headlights to brighter ones.


Not true, two lights shining on the same spot give off more light that a single light shining on the same spot. However, with these particular lights it still wont matter because the penetration just isnt there.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

At last, here's pics:

With old T8 hood:









With LEDs:









Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> Not true, two lights shining on the same spot give off more light that a single light shining on the same spot. However, with these particular lights it still wont matter because the penetration just isnt there.


I agree, but with two of these stripes side by side or length-wise, it's not going to be shining in the same spot.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I agree, but with two of these stripes side by side or length-wise, it's not going to be shining in the same spot.


Actually yes it will be. The LEDs have no optics, so the light cone is 120 degrees. That would make two strips side by side overlap by quite a bit.


----------



## Guyver (Feb 12, 2010)

So I went ahead and busted out my Milwaukee Lux meter....

In the center of the tank, halfway down (about 6 inches in a ten gallon) the meter reads 1200 Lux, which if you divide by 60 (as Hoppy suggested) you get 20 PAR, which is low light. Off to the edge at the substrate level, I got 300 Lux, which is about 5 PAR. By removing the glass hood I boosted the values by 100 Lux.

In contrast, in my 29 gallon the Current USA Nova Extreme 48W T5HO measured 1200 Lux at 6 inches as well, and at the bottom of the tank (it's a XH tank) it registered a mere 100 Lux.

Just thought I'd share.


----------

